# Add wireless light control to existing circuit?



## zepper (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'd like to add a second light to our dark downstairs hallway. Because of how the hall's laid out, I'd have to run the wiring up through the wall, across the attic, and down into the 2nd light's wall. I know how to wire in the new fixture; I'm just not sure how to get the wiring from one place to another.

Can anyone point me to a webpage or video that shows how? Or if it's simpler than I think it is, maybe someone could explain it here? 

Alternatively, is there such a thing as a wireless light controller that can be added to an existing circuit? That'd be the easy way out (LOL). Thanks!


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 20, 2016)

Mostly just perseverance and a drill and a fish tape. Here is a cheap one. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/50-ft-fish-tape-38156.html

that and some skills at fixing holes in drywall when all else fails.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 20, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GMvubVmoo4[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GMvubVmoo4[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Oct 20, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_2bLUhFZbA[/ame]


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 20, 2016)

Other than the methods suggested, if you have a recepticle near the area you want illuminated, you could add a fixture fairly easily using wiremold and a remote controller.


----------

